# PSA regarding the Veritas Router Table Bit Jack



## threepeas (Oct 3, 2011)

Found out some useful information from LV regarding the Veritas Router Table System that I though might be of interest. 

A component of the system that was formerly available was the Router Bit Jack - the bit-lifting aspect of the system which also offered microadjustment. They were available in four different threadings to accomodate the various routers on the market. The Bit Jack, sadly, has been discontinued.

They are available to be had via the used market, however, but you have to watch because they may not be threaded for use with your router. Finding myself in this boat of having found a Bit Jack but not threaded like I needed, I contacted LV CS who came through once again like the true champs they are. Turns out the useful tidbit here is that the main body of the Bit Jack is a universal component. When a customer would order a particular Bit Jack, the main body would ship along with the piston of the required threading. These pistons were also separately available for purchase as required. Turns out LV still has a small though dwindling supply of these pistons. So, anyone owning or considering purchasing a Bit Jack that's incompatible with the threading on their router can call and order the required piston.

The part numbers for the various pistons are:

05J2424 PISTON, M10 X 1.5 
05J2425 PISTON, M12 X 1.75 
05J2426 PISTON, 3/8"-16 UNC
05J2427 PISTON, M8 X 1.25

The LV CS rep I spoke with mentioned that stock on the M10's is becoming rather thin, so if this is the component you'd need then don't wait long to order.

Hopefully this saves somebody some legwork.


----------



## lynxsg (Jul 27, 2009)

What alternative exists for the bit jack (Veritas router table)?


----------

